# Sink cover for Dethleffs Sunlight T63



## Mudmover (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi All, just picked up our new MH...

Anyboby know where the best place to source a sink cover....The kitchen space is quite limited hence the need...

Cheers
MM


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try CAKTanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Ask a carpenter to make one thats flush with the sink if possible

Peter


----------

